

Ask HN: How did Y Combinator get its name? - resdirector

I've often wondered why the incubator Y Combinator is called "Y Combinator". Obviously it has something to do with the fixed point combinator (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_point_combinator), but after reading that, I fail to see the connection to the Y Combinator program.<p>Maybe I'm missing something completely obvious. Can anyone fill me in?
======
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

~~~
wh-uws
Quoting the FAQ:

" _Why did you choose the name "Y Combinator?"_

The Y combinator is one of the coolest ideas in computer science. It's also a
metaphor for what we do. It's a program that runs programs; we're a company
that helps start companies."

~~~
popsteven
ahhhh guess i should've read the FAQ's ^.^ ty.

~~~
resdirector
Ah...I guess I should have read the faqs, too!

------
_pius
Search for "name" here: <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

------
mihn
Something to do with sex chromosomes, maybe? :)

~~~
popsteven
lmao

------
popsteven
ya for real. How did they lol?

